# Wie oder wo Cleats richtig einstellen/montieren lassen



## simplysax (18. Juni 2010)

Heute sind meine neuen Pedale/Schuhe und Cleats gekommen. Da ich noch nie solche Dinger hatte, bin ich ein bisschen unsicher.

Habe die Cleats jetzt mal so montiert, wie ich glaube, dass es richtig ist. Woran erkenne ich, ob sie an der richtigen Stelle etc. sind?

Die Auslösung der Pedale habe ich auf ganz leicht eingestellt, ist das sinnvoll oder eher nicht? Hab mir gedacht, wenn ich mich daran gewöhnt habe, dann kann ich ja immer noch härter einstellen. 

Finde es ja schon schwierig, die Aufnahmen überhaupt mit dem Schuh zu treffen. Boahhhh, ist das eine Zirkelei. Mein Mann meinte schon, wenn wir an der Ampel so stehen, hätten wir schon mindestens 3x grün, bis ich in den Dingern bin


----------



## Nevibikerin (18. Juni 2010)

Die Mitte der Pedalplatten sollte in der Mitte des Zehengrundgelenks sein. Von der Innen-/Außenneigung würde ich sie gerade einstellen. Außer du gehst von haus aus nach Innen oder Außen. Dann so einstellen wie deine "natürliche" Bewegung ist. 
Hier Links dazu:
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/pedalplatten-einstellen-montieren

http://www.triathlon-tipps.de/ausru...er_waagrechten_richtig_einstellen_si_207.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Juni 2010)

Bevor du damit losradelst  ein paar Mal ein - und ausklicken üben dann ist
der Bewegungsablauf schon gespeichert und du fühlst dich sicherer .


----------



## simplysax (19. Juni 2010)

Danke für euere Tipps. Schätzte mal man merkt, wenn die Dinger falsch montiert wären, dann werden wohl irgendwo Schmerzen auftreten.

Das Aussteigen klappt bis jetzt super einfach, das Einsteigen hingegen nicht . Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so knifflig ist. Sieht immer so leicht aus, wenn es jemand kann.


----------



## Freizeitpferd (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Cleats an der Stelle sind, auf der du normalerweise mit dem Fuss stehst, geht das eigentlich automatisch - zumindest bei Shimano. Ich stelle meinen Fuss nur auf die Pedal und rutsche schon rein. 

Du machst das schon richtig. Ausprobieren ist alles. Denn jeder macht so seine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2010)

Ich gebe den Tip den ich vor ein paar Jahren bekommen habe mal weiter:

Rad in einen nicht allzu breiten Türrahmen stellen. Draufsetzen, Hände an den Lenker, Ellenbogen raus und sich damit im Rahmen halten. Dann abwechselnd links und rechts ein- und ausklicken, dabei Füße nach dem Ausklicken komplett von der Pedale nehmen.

Man kann sich das Rad natürlich auch von jemanden der Zeit hat am Lenker festhalten lassen.

Nach ner halben Stunde ging das Einklicken wie automatisch.


----------

